# EBAY crossbow prices



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Any of you guys been keeping track of what the crossbows on EBAY are going for these days? The basic models like the Horton Yukon and Barnett RC-150 are as high as all get out. But the good bows are several hundred under retail. I just bought a Excalibur Exocet 200 pound bow for $380.00 and I was trying to buy Dad a Horton Legend 175 for Father's Day but I got outbid at the last second. It still only sold for $265.20. If anybody wants to buy a new crossbow this year, check EBAY first.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:justanangel:
My good deed for the day!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You'll like that Excalibur! :thumb:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

Is crossbow hunting legal in ND?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, with a special permit. You can only get one if you have a medical condition that makes drawing a regular bow difficult, a doctor must sign off on it too.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You can also use a crossbow during rifle season. To fill a rifle tag. You dont need a special permit for that. Just if you want to use it during bow season do you need a permit. Just clarifaction....I hope...


----------



## kennth (May 25, 2011)

I get a crossbow in a good price.
here's my crossbow.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

My old man has never bow hunted but would like to give it a shot. He would have a difficult time pulling a bow back because he's had rotator cuff surgery on both shoulders and never completely regained the strength. Think he would be able to get a permit to use a crossbow?


----------

